# Carry 1911



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Been thinking about a new carry arm in a 1911 format. The Springfield EMP 40 caught my attention, but they seem to have gotten some mixed reviews, I don't know if anything has changed since they first came out or not. Otherwise I would like to find a 3-4" barreled 1911, I would like to look at some STI's but there isn't a dealer anywhere close to me. Anyone else have some suggestions for my list of things to check out?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Sig has a new carry model 1911 out; just read about it last night. A co-worker is getting a kimber custom carry for christmas, hopefully I'll get to run some rounds through it soon as I'm thinking about one of those too.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I've sent a few rounds downrange thru a Kimber ultra-carry II. I like it a lot, but would pass on the laser. In an Alessi holster, you forget its there. Now, if only someone made a 3" barreled 10mm 1911 :wink:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

If you are considering serious carry, ie duty use, you need a budget significantly more than the guns you are considering. $2,000 would be the bare minumum for a duty use 1911. There is very little off the shelf that is up to par for duty use without serious customization and work. 
I would watch to see if Hilton Yam puts out any in the upcoming months. He usually does a run of 25 and they are sufficient. After that, I would talk to the high end custom makers and find one that fits the bill, but that bill will be somewhere between $2,000 and $5,000 for a serious duty 1911. Those makes are not off the shelf Kimber, Springfield, Remington, Sig, etc. They just aren't at the same level for hard duty use.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

So is your contention that a "standard" 1911 is not up to par for general carry purposes? Are you really saying that in order to get a quality "duty use" 1911, that one MUST spend a small fortune on a custom manufacturer?

With all due respect...

That's hogwash.

The LAPD S.W.A.T team uses a stock Kimber Custom II (production line model) with a couple of upgrades ( Front strap checkering, night sights and special serial numbers ).

They started using them in 2003. Thats 9 years, going on 10.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/2011/01/03 ... 0212_lapd/

My point is, just because a custom firearm is... well... custom, it does not make it any "better", for practical purposes, than a standard production model. If this were not the case, why is a Glock (production model) so damn reliable?

That said... I, like many others, love custom firearms. However for personal protection, one does not need to spend that kind of chedder on a personal defense pistol.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies but I actually went a different direction this weekend. I couldn't find a 1911 in stock that I had to have, I ended up with a full size S&W M&P40. I really liked the Sig Scorpion if they would have had the carry model I probably would have bought it. But I have been eyeing a M&P for a while, it was there, on sale, and now its mine. Chances are I will be back after I get my tax return to have them order that scorpion carry model, until then I will get a few hundred rounds through the M&P while I wait for the holsters I ordered to show up.

I will need to measure this but the M&P must use close to the same grip angle of the 1911, that and the beaver tail really gives it a nice feel. I still like the grip of a 1911 with the thumb riding the safety better, but for a tupperware gun its pretty comfortable once you find the grip insert you like. I like my glock from a functionality perspective, but I have never really liked the grip angle they use. The only thing I need to change is the horrible trigger, once I am back from the holidays I will probably order the Apex trigger carry\duty upgrade kit.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

No need to change the trigger out. Its pretty simple to make the trigger in the M&P waaaaaaaay better than stock. http://www.burwellguns.com/M&Ptriggerjob1.htm Theres a really good tutorial to do it yourself. I only did the parts in the frame and not the slide parts and it made a huge difference.


----------

